# What's fair for all at a boarding facility?



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

O.K. Here's my issue. I pay $800 a month for board. It includes all day turnout, blanketing, feeding twice a day. I work all day and only get to ride from 3:00 to 5:00. When I get to the barn, on most days, 6 to 7 teenagers (I'm in my 50's) are tacking up and jumping/lessoning in the major riding ring. If I want to ride (western) I have to use a much smaller ring that has tree roots coming out of the ground. These trip the horses, and the ground is uneven - up and downhill. I love the trailriding at this barn and the care, but when I want to school my horse and work on new skills, I find it difficult to get time in the good ring or in the indoor during bad weather. As a boarder, do I have a right to expect equal time at the facilities (as the kids get)? This is really getting on my nerves. Unfortunately, where I live there are no other options for quality boarding.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hmm... that sounds like a tough situation. Is there any way you can talk to the barn manager about it?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

totally depends where you are. Some areas have way lower board than others. In the midwest, anything over five hundred would be outrageous for a place like yours.

is this major ring an indoor? that automatically adds to the price.

just out of curiosity, why can't you ride in the ring with them? I know they are jumping, but if it's a big enough ring you should be able to scooch around them safely


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

My board is $425 for a 15 x 13 stalll in a well ventilated concrete barn with a fan in the stall, automatic waterer, 12+ hours of turnout a day. Nutrena Vitality Ultra Grain 2x/day and T&A Hay 3x/day. Supplements are no extra charge. There are concrete wash racks, air conditioned tack room, trail access, HUGE lit arena, a 60 foot round pen, jump course, dressage ring, and a hot walker.

I own a dog grooming business, and I bathe the owners great dane once a month, a chinese crested every 8 weeks, and a 50 lb medium length hair mixed breed dog every 8 weeks for free, so I only pay $360 a month for board.

There are kids there because they run an afterschool program, but most of them are gone after 6 pm, and I typically ride in the early afternoon or evening, so I usually miss the kids.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I have to agree why can't you ride with them? Also if there is a good ring and an indoor why can't you use whichever one they aren't using? Board sounds pretty high to me but I guess it depends on the area. I am in Florida... for that price you would get a pretty fancy place


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

If you're paying $800 dollars a month for board, then why do the rings have tree stumps in them? If I was paying that much I'd expect top notch facilities. I live in CT, where boarding is astronomical. However, I currently pay $425 a month to board at a beautiful small barn with 6 other boarders. We have all day turnout, grass pastures, trails, and a huge lit arena with white vinal fencing and crushed rubber footing. Plus the horses get excellent care and all of the boarder get along. Of course, we have no indoor, but if we did I still couldn't see the board at much more than $600 a month. If I were you, I'd take my horse to a barn that more suits your needs. You should be getting what you pay for.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

I really appreciate all your responses. Why can't I ride with them? A very good question. Well - they are teenagers! They zoom around every which way with no pattern. I need to focus and concentrate as I am training my guy and getting to know him. I have to put all my concentration into just keeping out of their way so there isn't a crash! I wonder if any of you have every really been in this situation.
So, just today, they were all riding in the big sand rind. I went into the "tree ring", the smaller one and was cantering when he almost went down from tripping on a tree root. For $800 a month I think we should have a better experience. The problem is that this is the best place in the area. I would have to drive an hour each way to have a really superior facility. With my professional life, that would be difficult. I can't believe that so many out there have such cheap board - you are lucky!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

If I was you, I would be speaking with the owner/manager about getting the trunks removed, tell them it is dangerous and you do not appreciate your horse being tripped in a riding arena. Riding with people who just zoom around is no fun! $800 tho, you deserve and should expect to be able to train your horse in a safe environment.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't believe you pay $800 a month for board and you can't even use the arena. I pay $300 a month for full care board with feeding twice a day, turnout 5 days a week, even though my horse has a 12'x12' stall with a 35' run on it, so she doesn't really need to be turned out.

There's a 150'x300' arena, 2 round pens, a hot walker, a dressage ring, about 6-8 jumps, and over 1,000 acres of trails.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Just an FYI in rings(most) jumpers have the right of way. And why can't you ride in the indoor while they are in the outdoor? But in their defense, they are borders their too, and are allowed to use the facilitys


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

As an eventer/jumper, I would always respect the other boarders whether i had the "right of way" or not. 

if they are really zooming around like you say they do, that could be dangerous. you might want to consider talking to someone. IMO


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

Stormy Blues - It gets more interesting. Only one of the teenagers is actually a boarder. One of them leases and we have no idea what the deal is for the others - I'm not sure what the arrangement is! The owner has these girls exercise her horses and ponies on a daily basis, feed, bring in from turnout - so clearly they are working off their lessons and opportunity to ride. BUT, they aren't paying $800 a month. That's my beef. I would agree that all boarders have equal access to the facilities but this situation seems kinda different. And I agree, I need to talk to the owner and see what the deal is. If jumpers have the right of way, that's fine but then why am I not offered an equal riding opportunity? I don't jump, but pay $800. Clearly some issues developing at this barn. An use the indoor? On a beautiful day in May or June when I've worked all day indoors- I don't think so! Thanks for the comments, I can see that this is a unique situation and we need to address it with the owner.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you know how much a bazillion people would give for an indoor? You should have equal riding rights, but if she is paying them to exerscise the hroses...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't give anything to ride indoors on a hot day, it's like riding in an oven! 

I agree you should talk to the BO. If the ring is big enough, maybe you could ask to be given one end while you ride


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I pay $150 a month for my fjord's boarding. She stays in a 14x14 stall with all the turnout time the weather will allow. There are about 14 horses there also. They get twice daily feedings and lots of pets and apples from the little kids that stop by. They have three pratice areas; two of which have top notch jumps. There is a total of about 150 miles of trails combined.

Now, time for the borders code of rights.
As boarders, we have the freedom too...

1.) Complain.
2.) Use everything offered to us.
3.) Whine and cry until we get it.


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> Do you know how much a bazillion people would give for an indoor? You should have equal riding rights, but if she is paying them to exerscise the hroses...


i used to ride in an indoor, and it was nice when the weather was cold and crappy! when it was a nice day outside, i would like to go to the out door ring. i ride out doors all the time now, regardless of weather, and i still enjoy it. 

i don't think that the OP should have to 'bow down' to these kids because they are jumping, helping out, whatever. if they are helping out, they should respect the people that they are helping! i have a work-to-ride sort of program at my ranch, and we are always taught that the costomers are taken care of first, then we may ride. after all, their money keeps the horses around. she should not have to ride in poor conditions all of the time. and no, i do not believe that jumpers have 'the right of the ring' because they are zooming around, western/flat riders have some say, aswell.  


and OP, you should definatly talk to your barn manager about this. you and your horse should not be in danger because of these kids, weather they are zipping around, or you have to ride in these rooted conditions.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Jumpers, wherever I have ridden at, have the right of way, no matter if they are "zooming around" or not. Can you elobarate on Zooming around?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What I've seen at shows is that jumpers have the right of way as in you can't cut them off, but flat riders get the rail. The jumpers can cut to the inside so their way to the jump is not obstructed


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow! $800 is a huge price! You should be getting better service then you are for that cost. I would be talking to the BO for sure!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow $800per month, is alot comared to what i pay; $75 per month.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

MoonlightEm said:


> I would agree that all boarders have equal access to the facilities but this situation seems kinda different. And I agree, I need to talk to the owner and see what the deal is.


Have things changed since you interviewed and moved in? 

If things have changed - then yes you need to talk to the owner. However, if this is the set up in place prior to moving your horse in, it is not the BO's issue.

Very frustrating as a BO to have boarders want things changed after they move in.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

mls said:


> Have things changed since you interviewed and moved in?
> 
> If things have changed - then yes you need to talk to the owner. However, if this is the set up in place prior to moving your horse in, it is not the BO's issue.
> 
> Very frustrating as a BO to have boarders want things changed after they move in.


Well either way the tree roots should be removed. Those are dangerous. It doesnt matter when that happened.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I appreciate your comments and to answer some questions. I've been at this barn for years and I like many aspects. It's not that I'm horribly unhappy. Actually, I was one of the first boarders. I think after reading what people wrote that I realize there are a few issues I hope we can address as a barn community. One is that for $800, the riding facilities need to be updated to keep up with increased volume of business. The barn itself has been upgraded. I think an honest discussion with the barn owner is in order. She is young and works hard and does a super job but there has to be equal access for all boarders to the riding arena. I agree that once a jumping session is in order that jumpers need some preference. I always try to keep out of the way. As I said, I'd be happy to even ride in another ring if it was a good ring to ride in. I think I just need to be more assertive as a boarder and state my needs. Thanks for being a place to vent and to receive a variety of suggestions. It's a wonderful forum. Em


----------



## Racker (Apr 27, 2009)

With how many thousands of dollars you have spent at this farm I wouldn't be one bit afraid to speak my mind if I was you. I wouldn't be unpleasant about it but I would state to the BO that I pay alot of money to be here and this is what is wrong, now what can we do to fix this?


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I was just curious if you spoke to the BO yet? Are they going to do something to make this all easier on you?


----------

